# Phrag Susan Decker



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2013)

What a Mess! You folks always say, "the flower will improve the next time" I hope you all are correct! This flower has more color break and teeth then Iowa has corn! There is a second bud after this messy one. 

5 and 7/8 inches NS.






For Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish I could be one of those people who say "the flower will improve next time". In my experience, unless its a really vague complaint, or something possibly environmental, like cupping, a clearly defined fault in a flower will always be there. Like pimples on paph pouches. Things may improve, things may get worse...but serious faults are usually permanent. Still, it always pays to hold on to a plant for at least 1 more bloom cycle.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, kind of crazy looking. Is it in S/H? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you think it could be virused, Rick? My plant's leaves are still folding, though I don't see that in yours.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I wish I could be one of those people who say "the flower will improve next time". In my experience, unless its a really vague complaint, or something possibly environmental, like cupping, a clearly defined fault in a flower will always be there. Like pimples on Paph pouches. Things may improve, things may get worse...but serious faults are usually permanent. Still, it always pays to hold on to a plant for at least 1 more bloom cycle.


Eric, I have to agree with you on all accounts but I normally see signs of genetic mis-matching in the plants as well. There is no signs in this plant. Grows like gang busters, I divided it twice already. Dot has one division and I'd really like to see it bloom normal for her! 



wjs2nd said:


> Wow, kind of crazy looking. Is it in S/H? If so, how do you like it?


It is indeed in S/H and it loves it. Before, it was in a bark base mix and the growths began to fold, corrugated as Dot eluded to. Leaf burn badly and just poor heath overall.



SlipperFan said:


> Do you think it could be virused, Rick? My plant's leaves are still folding, though I don't see that in yours.



It could be a virus and that could explain the "normal" looking plant but ugly flowers. Do you have yours in a bark mix or S/H Dot?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2013)

Straggly, beat up leaves indicate a cultural issue. cut off the blooms and give it a chance to recover.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry result for this one. I'd get another one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2013)

Shiva said:


> Sorry result for this one. I'd get another one.



maybe 2 more


----------



## Shiva (Feb 6, 2013)

Good thinking! This cross is worth seeking for its beautiful, big flowers. I have one that flowered last year and by the time I got out of hospital, half of the flower had faded. Now it's in spike again and I can't wait to see it in full flower.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2013)

nice flower!


----------



## Carper (Feb 6, 2013)

It,s a very nice plant when in full bloom, so keep holding until the next time around which won't be long!

Gary
UK


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd like to see it too Shiva.

You're probably right Gary. It has 2 new starts at the bottom


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2013)

OH stop pickin' on it, no more dividing, it wants to catch up to SA!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> OH stop pickin' on it, no more dividing, it wants to catch up to SA!



LOL, The front door would be blocked by that time! Then what's a fellow to do?
I see good things coming. The second bud forming shows no color breaking streaks on the outside yet! There is hope!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> It could be a virus and that could explain the "normal" looking plant but ugly flowers. Do you have yours in a bark mix or S/H Dot?


Most of my Phrags are in CHC, Diatomite & Sponge Rock. My kovachii & hybrids have lots of oyster shell and some sphagnum also mixed in. It's possible I'm not watering it enough -- based on how your plant looks.

It will be interesting to see how the second flower looks.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 7, 2013)

Form and size are good. At least see if the second bud looks any better.
I'd give it till its next blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> nice flower!


?!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 8, 2013)

NYEric said:


> ?!



Is the snow getting to you Eric...your post, #6 makes no sense to me.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2013)

Look at the leaves. There is an issue with this plant. I know the genetics and don't think this is an issue. To help the plant i would sacrifice the bloom. Just my opinion.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 13, 2013)

I have always been amazed at the wild differences in Phrag flowers depending on the plant's health and my culture. I have had beautiful awarded plants bloom like freaky dogs if 'things went wrong' or 'Mistakes were made" in the process of coming into bloom. And the same plant would straighten out and bloom fine once I got my culture fixed. Sometime the issues in culture were really minor (to my mind), but the results were dramatic. The leaves do look a bit droopy, the plant may be a little bit stressed. But I know your culture is spot on, the Paph Lefty Kei is great. And so many of your plants are great. 

Hopefully bud #2 will show improvement. Because so many of this cross were really nice, I would probably see what the blooms are on the second growth were (next year) before I compost it, but if you are pressed for space, the compost heap would be one place I would consider planting it. Had a paph once live all summer on my compost heap and even go into its gloriously freaky abnormal bloom again, before the final killing frost turned it to mush. Good riddance. :rollhappy:

Sometimes you have to put a dog down. It just happens.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2013)

*Revisited*

The fourth and last flower has settled down. Just a tiny bit of color break on lower side of each petal. No more toothy pouch nor the petals (not nearly as much anyway)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! Much better bloom. How's the plant doing?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2013)

Good Eric, two new side growths, about 2 inches high now


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

Much better. Good to see.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

Very good to hear.


----------

